# Deffkopta to Warbuggy conversion



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

To start things off, everyone who knows anything about Orks is aware of the Deffkopta vs Warbuggy debate.
Everybody has their own opinions about which is better, and is very hard to come to a definitive answer.
While the Deffkoptas have their advantage in outflanking, they also have their disadvantages in that they are easily killed in both shooting and combat, poor leadership, and are more expensive.

It is almost impossible to come to a conclusion as it is much like comparing apples and oranges, however with the aid of a KFF, i (and a majority of others) think that the Warbuggy is marginally better.

The only problem is that Warbuggies are terrible models and quite expensive, where as Deffkoptas are dirt cheap thanks to the Assault on Black Reach set.

This is a post to show how easily a Deffkopta can be converted into a Warbuggy, and will hopefully inspire others to do the conversion.



Here is the Deffkopta model you all know and love (or hate).









Basically what i did was cut off the rear wing, cut off the propeller support from the exhausts up, cut off the rear fan, cut off the sleds on the bottom, and cut off the little spikes that stick out the side of the housings for the rockets.

I then got a set of wheels, wheel arches, and engine block from ramshackle games. While the quality of the casting isnt exactly forgeworld quality, they are still extremely good for Ork conversions. Highly recommend checking them out.

This is the final result....


































Here is a pic of the converted Warbuggy next to an original Deffkopta...











As you can see, it still needs quite a bit of work filling in gaps with greenstuff, but it gives you a basic idea of what can be achieved.
The conversion is very quick and easy, and only takes a couple of minutes to do.



Hoping that might help/inspire a few Ork players out there.


----------



## ogyon (Sep 27, 2010)

damn this is good.. And I 've got plenty of koptas (I love my friends who hate orks, so when they got all those boxes of AOBR, they throwed the orks to me saying "Get your trash Ogy!!")


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice little konvershun.

I have seen a few different variations of the Kopta to Buggy idea around and this one looks like a good way to do them quickly.

My only problem with them is they are too small for my liking, smaller than the original (and now naff) Buggies. 
This puts me off doing them when historically all new release Ork vehicles have been _bigger_ than the previous incarnations.

That said the words _cheap_ and _easy_ make this a good option compared to the cut down Trukk.

It would make for a great Nob or character bike conversion imo, so I still might rob the idea. 

Looking forward to seeing it painted.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Viscount Vash said:


> Nice little konvershun.
> 
> I have seen a few different variations of the Kopta to Buggy idea around and this one looks like a good way to do them quickly.
> 
> ...


Actually, they are a decent size.
They are the exact same size as a Land Speeder in both length and width.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Lol, you caught me editing my original post.

About the size of the original plastic buggy then.

Look forward to seeing it painted, how many are you thinking of building?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Viscount Vash said:


> Lol, you caught me editing my original post.
> 
> About the size of the original plastic buggy then.
> 
> Look forward to seeing it painted, how many are you thinking of building?


9 of them.

My 1500 point list is going to be 2 KFF's, 3 mobs of Boyz in Deffrolla BW's, 13 Lootas, and 9 Warbuggies.

Might model a couple of "broken down" ones for objectives/scenery too, or to replace the destroyed ones mid-game for added coolness factor.


----------

